# Toshiba Satellite A300 black screen



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi guys i have a Toshiba Satellite A300 Laptop and i would like some advice, my Laptop recently crashed and then i fixed it but i now find myself with a new problem which i cannot fix myself. When i turn on my Laptop it all loads up normally but then the screen goes black when it gets to the login screen i have tried booting it in safe mode and all the usual stuff but nothing seems to work so please reply if u can help me

Rgds

ComputerGeek223


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello ComputerGeek223 and welcome to TSF,

When the screen goes black, shine a flashlight against the screen and look closely. Can you see the desktop or logon screen?


----------



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

No i cant i looked very closely all i see is a mouse pointer and every 2nd day or so it does a start up repair

Ohh and my laptop is running windows Vista not Windows 7


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

ComputerGeek223 said:


> No i cant i looked very closely all i see is a mouse pointer and every 2nd day or so it does a start up repair
> 
> Ohh and my laptop is running windows Vista not Windows 7


Does the screen go dark at the same exact point every time?


----------



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah it boots up as it normally would then when the login screen is meant to appear is goes black


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Connect the computer to an external display (monitor).

Does it display properly?


----------



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

no it still does the same thing just comes up with a black screen when i should login and i connected it to 3 different screens and it still does the same on all of them


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.


----------



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply but ive been away for a few days im doing it now and i load it up and this is what it says

ISOLINUX 3.68 2010-04-01 ETCD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 h . Peter Anvin et al
No DEFAULT or UI configuration derective found!
Boot:

what do i type in ?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Enter the BIOS setup and change the SATA settings to IDE or Compatibility.


----------



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

sorry i dont know how to do that can you explain how to do it


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

At the bottom of the Toshiba screen should be the key you need to press to enter setup. (Usually ESC, F1, F2 or DEL)

Once in the setup program, locate the SATA option and change it to IDE or Compatibility. (Options may include AHCI, SATA, PATA, IDE or Compatability).


----------



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

i went in and changed it to Compatability because it was the only other one and it still does the same thing got any other ideas


----------



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

?????


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The error you recieved from UBCD is usually from the optical drive being set to AHCI mode. 

Try booting the UBCD to another computer.

It should load to a menu.


----------



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

If it does work in another computer where do i go from there


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Trying it in another computer is just to verify the CD has been sucessfully burned. If it works in another computer, then we will have to use a different method to test the HDD and other HW.


----------



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

I just put it in another computer it dident work so i made a new disk at a lower speed and it still dident work


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you have a USB drive??? You could try putting the UBCD on it and booting to that. (second link in my signature and follow the instructions)


----------



## ComputerGeek223 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok ill give it a go and reply with how i go


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------

